
Project Silk - trickz
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/01/project-silk/
======
KyleSanderson
Mainline Firefox still tears horribly on every platform where the WM doesn't
transparently handle the draws. Will this be included for the entirety of the
browser, or just B2G?

~~~
TD-Linux
Syncing the compositor's page flips to vsync is already possible if you have
hw layers on. Check about:support for GPU Accelerated Windows. It should also
work in software if your display protocol supports explicit buffer flips - for
example, the GTK3 version of Firefox.

edit: Firefox doesn't tear for me with GTK2 either, but I'm actually not sure
why that is. Full screen videos tear with GTK2.

------
devindotcom
I like this, but was Silk really the best name for a browser-related
technology? Amazon got there a while back:

[https://amazonsilk.wordpress.com/](https://amazonsilk.wordpress.com/)

Why not.... FluidFox, or Sleekzilla, or Project Smooth?

[http://www.thesaurus.com/browse/smooth](http://www.thesaurus.com/browse/smooth)

~~~
jewel
This is the codename for a project, not a product feature name. It's not
something that users will be exposed to in the long term, just a moniker to
organize efforts around a goal.

Funnily enough, today I have been working on an android app at a small startup
which is also called Silk internally.

Namespace collision isn't that bad in practice. The UI of Firefox has been
called "chrome" in the source code since long before google chrome existed,
for example. It looks like it still is:

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Glossary/Chrome](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Glossary/Chrome)

~~~
woodman
The word "chrome" had been used to describe window components long before
Chrome the browser showed up. So it isn't an accidental collision, it is a
shortened name of the upstream Chromium project (named after the element).
I've never been a big fan of the crazy names Silicon Valley comes up with, but
hijacking existing words is much worse. I can't wait to see how Microsoft's
use of the word "hologram" causes similar confusion.

~~~
bobajeff
Actually, Chrome is named for the interface. It's meant to be ironic because
the point of Chrome is reducing the browsers chrome making more room for the
Web page.

The name Chromium was playing on the fact that it's the metal used in chrome
plating. (Just as the Chromium Project is used in making the browser Chrome.)

~~~
wodenokoto
I always saw the name as "now google is also making the chrome, and not just
the content of your browser"

